# Lcd from gameboy advance



## joyandsorrow (Nov 22, 2004)

I hope this doesnt count as a "Help post" but its more of a got info post....

i want to hook a gameboy advance lcd to my pc i kinda figured i could keep the main board and wire the gameboy to one of my usb ports/headers.... ive heard that the screens arent static so they have to be updated constantly and Im hoping someone can give me some  advice...  thanks all


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 22, 2004)

You actually read the TOS?

Also I dont think the screen could be connected, computer LCD monitors have a signal converter that manipulates the information it receives from the video card. The GBA LCD is just an LCD, no signal converter.


----------



## joyandsorrow (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks but i kinda ment the WHOLE gba, i also know that the gba can have programs "downloaded" into temparaly so i could try and hook all this up via the comm (multiplayer) port on the gba


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Nov 22, 2004)

You could probably save yourself a lot of trouble and have more fun if you get a flash cart and a flash read/write device for your GBA.


----------

